# west bend 10 ci.



## minermike (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## minermike (Oct 30, 2021)

10 ci west bend custom. three tollitson carbs gem intakes custom head all the best parts welded stroker crank made by Pete Jackson in 1968 custom long skirt wisco piston . 3500 ready to race


----------

